

Ask HN: If you had a big screen in your office, what would you use it for? - jakubwaw

To what use would you put a TV screen with a Chromecast mounted next to the development team? There is a number of cool ideas, we will be using it for code reviews, progress updates, debugging difficult issues and other tasks that only require the display for a short amount of time.<p>However, for most of the day, we output the background images that come packed with every Chromecast. I would love to hear how YOU would use a big TV screen right next to your dev team.
======
rcarmo
We have flat-screen TVs on every floor with an Android box hooked up and
paging through our main web sites, their stats and other (non-dev) info.

Since you've mentioned Chromecasts, I suggest you look at
[http://greenscreen.io](http://greenscreen.io) (haven't used it myself, but it
is similar to what I implemented).

~~~
jakubwaw
Thanks! It looks good, I especially like the idea of notifications / alerts,
would work well for us as we have multiple screens for different departments.
We can finally bug the marketing guys to make us coffee!!

------
SQL2219
for watching the tech bubble burst.

